#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> helo all
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Claudinux> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> Claudinux: hullo :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-30
<cheri703-mobile> I am on a bus, but am here for the meeting
<dholbach> Hello everybody
<dholbach> who's here for the meeting?
 * cheri703-mobile is here
<dholbach> it seems like the call for participation wasn't successful :)
<dholbach> maybe we should use doodle.com for deciding on the next meeting time?
<cheri703-mobile> Perhaps reschedule and have the word put out to multiple venues?
<dholbach> and maybe I should have blogged about the meeting (and our plans for the cycle) beforehand
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<dholbach> I'm happy to blog about our plans for the cycle (it's on my TODO anyway)
<dholbach> maybe that'll start more discussion again
<dholbach> and will make meeting planning a little bit easier
<dholbach> I promise to do that next week O:-)
<cheri703-mobile> That would work, and if you do it in by Saturday, it could probably get into uwn
<dholbach> ok, I'll try to do it tomorrow
<cheri703-mobile> Or the next one :-)
<cheri703-mobile> I will make sure it gets on the uwn list
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks cheri703-mobile
<cheri703-mobile> Sure :-)
<dholbach> so let's adjourn and let's make a more exciting meeting happen next time :)
<cheri703-mobile> Ok, sounds good :-)
<dholbach> thanks again
<bac> sorry, dholbach, i meant to attend.  got busy and forgot.
<dholbach> bac, no worries
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
